# I think I’m a late bloomer



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 3, 2020)

It seems like I’m late to a few things regarding Internet culture in the last couple of decades.

I find myself wanting to be a human encyclopedia, regarding learning more and more about the likes of music, books, anime, video games/board games, world history, etc.

I’m in my mid 20’s and I find myself asking, “Is it too late, and I feel like I’m trying to catch up to people just to show them that I’m not one-dimensional like the rest of the world?” I’m even also thinking about moving to somewhere in Asia in the next few years, but it seems like everyone else is doing the same thing. 

Am I the only one that thinks things like this, or am I growing way to insane for my age?


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jan 3, 2020)

Sir, this is an online autism support group.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jan 3, 2020)

> I’m in my mid 20’s and I find myself asking, “Is it too late"


Just about everyone, no matter their age, feels similarly fucked. Especially if they don't actually go out and do shit.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 3, 2020)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Just about everyone, no matter their age, feels similarly fucked. Especially if they don't actually go out and do shit.


It even feels weird considering that people my age these days are giving themselves up by way of hardcore drugs or early suicide. People want to live it up more frequently instead of looking after their health.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jan 3, 2020)

We are kinda in the same age group so I can tell you that you are not alone on that sentiment.
If anything, in the current times all you an do is take a deep breath, relax and see whats that something that you feel is missing. Take things as they come and dont be afraid to pursue what you want. If anything this generation is scared of being average more than being a failure so nobody is trying anymore. 
In my case I have plenty of excuses I can use on why my life isnt the way I want it to be and you have yours but that shouldnt be forever. I wish peace upon you and this new ten years can bring whatever you are seeking.


----------



## frankie muniz found dead (Jan 3, 2020)

> I find myself wanting to be a human encyclopedia, regarding learning more and more about





> anime


why do you want to show everyone how much of a consumer you are?



> Is it too late, and I feel like I’m trying to catch up to people just to show them that I’m not one-dimensional like the rest of the world?”


you are one dimensional, your "hobbies" are watching tv and playing video games like a 12 year old


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 3, 2020)

You realize that literally everyone who has ever said "I want to learn more about anime" has trooned out in 30 days, right?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 3, 2020)

frankie muniz found dead said:


> why do you want to show everyone how much of a consumer you are?
> 
> 
> you are one dimensional, your "hobbies" are watching tv and playing video games like a 12 year old


By anime, I don’t mean current.
Old anime from the 70’s > new anime with mōe stuff

Also I haven’t watched TV in years, so compared to my parents, I’m more diverse than them in the way of thinking.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jan 3, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> By anime, I don’t mean current.
> Old anime from the 70’s > new anime with mōe stuff
> 
> Also I haven’t watched TV in years, so compared to my parents, I’m more diverse than them in the way of thinking.


I get your idea, a kenny laurdale kind of guy. If that's what you want go for it.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 3, 2020)

dotONION said:


> You realize that literally everyone who has ever said "I want to learn more about anime" has trooned out in 30 days, right?


Okay I laughed out loud with that.
But I’m not doing it as a “Look at me, I’m special because I know a few episodes of Demon Slayer”. I already reminisce of the days when it used to be a niche hobby to read manga.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 3, 2020)

Pop culture shit is a waste of your time and you'll regret it in 10 years. The books and world history stuff, maybe focus on that.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 3, 2020)

Something I learned after exiting my 20s is that outside of undergrad  (realistically, high school), the playing field is level, but all obvious exemptions apply. Meaning, if you want to do something or learn something, whether it's a practical skill or a hobby or even a career path, you can and should do it. Because the constantly overlooked truth is that average is good enough. Expectations are what need to be managed, coping with the subject at hand is often far easier than you getting in the way of yourself. Like, take guitar for example. If you know a few chords and can play them well and in some songs, you know the guitar enough to claim it. If you know a few chords and maybe something like fingerpicking or a few jazz chords, you're already above average, and that should be enough, or so I think.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 3, 2020)

I would also add that burying yourself in books isn't going help your "late bloomer" status if it's bothering you and may make it worse if you focus too much on it at the expense of real world experiences. By all means, you should do that too, but ideas like moving to Asia for a while will probably feel much more fulfilling to you in the long run than doubling-down on reading Wikipedia.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jan 3, 2020)

Tookie said:


> I would also add that burying yourself in books isn't going help your "late bloomer" status if it's bothering you and may make it worse if you focus too much on it at the expense of real world experiences. By all means, you should do that too, but ideas like moving to Asia for a while will be probably feel much more fulfilling to you in the long run than doubling-down on reading Wikipedia.


So much truth. Theory is amazing to prepare you but practice leads to master things. Books are great and help you built the framework but they can easily become your comfort zone and lead you to believe your own hype. Learning is only half of the way, doing is the second half.


----------



## Coke Pope (Jan 3, 2020)

I think you have savant autism
And yes, you will eventually end up insane if you aren't as we speak.


----------



## No Exit (Jan 3, 2020)

Tookie said:


> Pop culture shit is a waste of your time and you'll regret it in 10 years. The books and world history stuff, maybe focus on that.


I actually recommend going out to play sports. There are plenty of mid-late 20 somethings who aren't very good who get together just for fun. It's healthy and you can put some real effort in without having to feel embarrassed. Even if you're super fat and are terrible as long as you put in some real effort people will treat you really well and usually support you as a teammate.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 3, 2020)

I have social media but barely use it and I'm in my 20s. So I see where you're coming from a bit.

I try to be mature for my age because people my age and younger act immature. Double so if you're Black.

I dislike boomers, but feel like I'm a boomer in my generation.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 3, 2020)

dotONION said:


> You realize that literally everyone who has ever said "I want to learn more about anime" has trooned out in 30 days, right?


Im still not a troon and i dont feel like doing it in the next 14 days.
Anime is cool, its dark, its brutal, its full of cool cyberpunk. like bad 80s movies.


----------



## OneEyedCool (Jan 3, 2020)

Less screen time always = more creativity.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jan 3, 2020)

>wants to learn more about anime
>considering moving to Asia
Ken-sama?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 3, 2020)

I have the opposite problem. I have a lot of life experience, I've met so many people and learned so much but I'm not good at anything. Just remember that when you find what you're looking for you may regret it. Being smart isn't all it's cracked up to be. Knowing the truth is often burdensome and lonely.


----------



## B. F. Bugleberry (Jan 3, 2020)

I was such a non-bloomer that I popped out the other side as a cool guy. So maybe just go full social recluse inna desert until you get invited to parties and such.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, but calm down bro.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 3, 2020)

25 is about where your brain is fully developed so you're really just getting started. It's probably better to pursue things that you can share with other people than just watching anime, though. The pursuit of knowledge is always worthwhile and it can be really gratifying to find a way to convey it to other people in an entertaining, digestible way without being an autistic bore about it.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 3, 2020)

Just because you’re hairless doesn’t make you a late bloomer.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 3, 2020)

Gonna lay down some truth bombs for you OP



> It seems like I’m late to a few things regarding Internet culture in the last couple of decades.



This isn't a bad thing. Most internet culture is actually pretty useless for day to day life. If anything, awareness of it can give people entirely the wrong impression of what you are about.


> I find myself wanting to be a human encyclopedia, regarding learning more and more about the likes of music, books, anime, video games/board games, world history, etc.



History, music, literature sure. The rest are a waste of time.

I cant remember for the life of me who led the study but I saw some findings that suggested role playing games could be a chance for personal growth and learning about ones own personality in a "safe space without judgement. Outside of this video games are not going to help you develop as a person beyond a catalyst for meeting other people which they generally tend not to do.

It's one thing to be an encyclopaedia about useful knowledge to actual adults in reality, it's another to be an otaku.



> I’m in my mid 20’s and I find myself asking, “Is it too late, and I feel like I’m trying to catch up to people just to show them that I’m not one-dimensional like the rest of the world?”



Nobody is special. Everyone is boring or one dimensional in a lot of peoples eyes.
You're only special to those who care about you.

It's just how the world is. Even the most talented and arguably interesting people like Mozart still had critics who felt they were insufferable bores and had no idea why anyone could ever like them or their work.



> I’m even also thinking about moving to somewhere in Asia in the next few years, but it seems like everyone else is doing the same thing.



Unless you actually are Asian im guessing you're a weeb. It's not quirky, and you're not twelve.

Everyone is "doing the same thing" because a lot of life is the same thing. Very few people do something truly unique and even then they repeat what they do over and over again.

It sounds depressing but it doesn't need to be. Focus on something you really want to do, and just work out how to get there. As much as I've disparaged anime so far if that's what you want to focus on, full speed ahead. If you want to be a brainiac with killer scientific knowledge? Theres probably better things you could be doing to get yourself to that stage. It's entirely possible (perhaps with sacrifice) either way.



> Am I the only one that thinks things like this, or am I growing way to insane for my age?



It sounds like you're at the start of a mid life crisis, which isnt that unusual and you're at the age where they do start occurring for some people.

I've had similar doubts before, though I've approached life in a different way. I put every ounce of my energy from my early teens into my twenties into training for and obtaining a dream calling, only to discover I hate it once actually in the role. Since then I've resigned, took on jobs and hobbies often at random (having no clue what I want to do) until finding a handful of things I'd like to do more of.

Up until your twenties theres a pretty clear trajectory of things to do and signposts and people to guide you along the way. Once you get there well, I dont know about you but I got the impression of "the hell is next?".

TL;DR: You're not special and neither is anyone else except to those who hold them dear. Despite that, it's never too late to make changes to be able to live a way you would prefer to.

P.S: Going outside and socialising can help you progress with any of the above, though when I say socialise I mean talking to average normal people rather than vapid Instagram thots.


----------



## Save Goober (Jan 3, 2020)

Its not too late if you actually sit down and DO it. Otherwise you will be back in five years, ten years, etc. wondering "is it too late?"


> I find myself wanting to be a human encyclopedia


People generally don't like human encyclopedias so if your goal is to impress people somehow I would abandon that.



> I’m even also thinking about moving to somewhere in Asia in the next few years, but it seems like everyone else is doing the same thing.


Who is everyone else? Rando faggy lifestyle bloggers and travel influencers?
Again, is the point that it's something you want to do or is it to impress people? If you want to do it then its annoying to see everyone else doing it too but it shouldn't matter much. Asia isn't going to get too full, most people are still not going to go there.



> Am I the only one that thinks things like this, or am I growing way to insane for my age?


Yeah its normal. I felt this way in my younger 20s too, but luckily as I got older I realized there is still a ton of time to do the things I want. I just have to sit down and do them. It's daunting to think about how you want to read 1000 books or watch 100 anime, but any task over time becomes manageable. You can easily do this over a few years without going overboard. There is no hurry.


----------



## DecimatedFerret (Jan 3, 2020)

You're a dumb faggot just like everybody else. You should accept your own insignificance and find something you truly enjoy doing, its the only way to avoid living in an existential nightmare. Also, avoiding doing something just because a bunch of fags are doing it make you the bigger fag and a cuck, so you better fucking do it if you think it will an enriching experience.

In short: stop being a faggot and do shit, even if it's fucking re:tarded, as long as you enjoy doing it or you think you would enjoy it, do it. Unless you want to rape people, then maybe chill out.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 3, 2020)

@albertbrown26  That rope lope is your destination!


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 3, 2020)

I'd kill to be in your position right now. Like everyone else said just calm the fuck down and do whatever the fuck you want. Learn about shit you want to. Throw this autistic "human encyclopedia" idea out of your fucking mind immediately. Nobody wants to talk to or be around some know it all weirdo who spouts some bullshit. That just makes people feel uncomfortable and awkward. You're in your mid twenties bro, you're developed now, so cut this shit, or people will distance themselves/make fun of you.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 4, 2020)

Okay bloomer

Edit: Okay, here's my free advice for you. Drop the pop culture shit, nobody cares about it and unless it's because you specifically like it it's just going to waste your time. It will probably waste your time even if you do like it. Keep stuff that deals with real life (like history, social sciences, natural sciences, geography, etc.). Add in some hobbies, preferably ones that involve a balance of creative/artistic expression, physical activity, and social activity. Try to make some of these involve going outdoors. Also preferable if these involve some aspect of talent, like that you can be proud of what you did.

You say you're a late bloomer. I assume you're feeling dissatisfied that you haven't developed yourself. Your goal should be well-rounded and the four-point list of intellectual, physical, social, and artistic/creative is how you reach that. If you get to reading about successful people you'll find that pretty much all of them are talented across all four areas.

In my case, for example, I do bicycling (physical/outdoors), drone photography (creative/outdoors), and saxophone (artistic). That's not where I want to be but it's a start that's based around stuff I already enjoy doing and/or am good at.



Fagatron said:


> History, music, literature sure. The rest are a waste of time.
> 
> I cant remember for the life of me who led the study but I saw some findings that suggested role playing games could be a chance for personal growth and learning about ones own personality in a "safe space without judgement. Outside of this video games are not going to help you develop as a person beyond a catalyst for meeting other people which they generally tend not to do.



Video games seem to serve, even on into college, as a major catalyst for having conversations with people and befriend them. People tend to have niche hobbies but most everybody plays games and probably has at least a few games in common. For fat beta millennials and zoomers, chatting about that and getting together to play vidya on the couch is the equivalent of older generations sperging to each other about the sportsball game. 

That said, I cannot imagine a more soul-crushing use of time than playing something that you're not interested in just to suck up to people who are interested in it, so gaming should only be done if you want to, in which case you'd already do it anyways.

Really, it's still a net loss, it's just that if you're going to do it you might as well recoup some of the loss by throwing it out there as a way to attract friends (if you're the right age where that still works). I made one of my best friends in college mainly because we both liked Fallout. Years later and we basically never talk about Fallout and don't give a shit about it, but Fallout was the common thing that got us to talk to each other long enough to start liking each other's personalities.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 4, 2020)

melty said:


> Who is everyone else? Rando faggy lifestyle bloggers and travel influencers?
> Again, is the point that it's something you want to do or is it to impress people? If you want to do it then its annoying to see everyone else doing it too but it shouldn't matter much. Asia isn't going to get too full, most people are still not going to go there.


Yeah, not wanting to do something solely because everyone else is doing it is exceptional hipster logic. Sometimes lots of people do something because it is a good thing to do.


----------



## frankie muniz found dead (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Jan 4, 2020)

> I find myself wanting to be a human encyclopedia, regarding learning more and more about the likes of music, books, anime, video games/board games, world history, etc.



The only thing worth working to being an encyclopaedia about is something you’re getting paid for or helping people with. Otherwise you’re just working for nothing. Unless you just like it. Sounds like a waste of your life to me though. 



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Being smart isn't all it's cracked up to be. Knowing the truth is often burdensome and lonely.


I’m sure you’re speaking honestly from experience but this is also something somebody really faggy and gay would say.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 5, 2020)

frankie muniz found dead said:


> View attachment 1082867



I just saw this and I was playing Saints Row on my 360.
Brings me back with times I used to play online. Though I’m glad I stopped doing that a while ago.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 5, 2020)

Every time I see this thread I forget that I've already read it and immediately assume that OP is going to be talking about a micro penis problem.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jan 5, 2020)

Fagatron said:


> I cant remember for the life of me who led the study but I saw some findings that suggested role playing games could be a chance for personal growth and learning about ones own personality in a "safe space without judgement. Outside of this video games are not going to help you develop as a person beyond a catalyst for meeting other people which they generally tend not to do.


I honestly saw this play out in my personal life. Playing Persona 5 as I was recovering from burnout introduced me to new music and actually made me feel like I could do new things again. Just playing out day to day life and figuring out from guides how to speak to certain people (while also holding a job and socializing very regularly) got me out of a big funk I was in. As for general advice, I find just going out and literally acting like an RPG protagonist to be helpful for conversation at least. I literally joined this tabletop group by just walking in to a comics shop and I've been having fun playing a Rifts campaign, started doing my age in pushups and squats when I wake up and before bed and typically just seeing things because I can. I dont even care if I finish my projects I'm just happy to start shit and get back to it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 5, 2020)

hey @albertbrown26 , don't listen to the others. I'm here to to talk some sense into you.

You are a very special and unique snowflake. The best way to fulfill your dreams of being multi-dimensional is to binge-watch anime until you're a human encyclopedia so that you can relate every single subject to anime in social gatherings. The fact that you have thought up such an original thought of wanting to be a human encylopedia of anime and board games, is what you will be remembered for, years after you're dead. Maybe even three.

Of course you're almost too late, most human encylopedia's begin their training at 23, but sometimes people have started their human encyclopedia training at 29 so there's still time yet if you really really start to watch obscure anime today and make it a habit to watch as much everyday as possible. If you stop cooking meals and instead eat ramen noodles you can probably cram in another anime episode per day.

Of course you don't want to move to asia like all those other people. You're far too special for that. You probably want to buck the trend and take advantage of some unique opportunities. Have you considered Afghanistan or Syria? Sure they're the two most dangerous countries in the world right now, but that means that especially few people are moving towards them and it's a way to really demonstrate your uniqueness.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 5, 2020)

Fitting random text?


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Jan 5, 2020)

If you want to, go ahead.
I read lots of history, philosophy, science (the journal) nature (the journal).
And try to get that "informative" rating in real life.

Mostly, no one gives a shit.

If you enjoy reading and learning, do it.
I love it, myself.
If you are trying to impress people,  Or think you "should". Do something else.
You only have so many hours.
Enjoy them.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jan 5, 2020)

Imagine being genuinely insecure about your ability to anime sperg..


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 5, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Fitting random text?
> View attachment 1084149



I’m kind of shocked I missed this one.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 5, 2020)

Mario: Time to take a piss.

Goomba: What the hell are you doing?

Mario: I'm taking a piss.

Goomba: Okay, but why aren't you jumping on me? That's what you're supposed to do.

Mario: I might do it fucking later.

Goomba: No, I'm a motherfucking enemy, you're supposed to jump on me.

Mario: Okie dokie then, let me pull up my pants again first, and then maybe I'll jump on you.

Goomba: Maybe? Maybe?! Are you out of your fucking mind?! No! Jump on me now, motherfucker!

Mario: Let me get my pants first!

Goomba: Ugh, fine...


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Jan 9, 2020)

> I’m in my mid 20’s and I find myself asking, “Is it too late


Oh if you’re already in your 20s it’s way too late.


----------



## PonelessBizza (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok boomer


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 9, 2020)

W00K #17 said:


> Imagine being genuinely insecure about your ability to anime sperg..


To be fair, being able to talk about Dragon Ball Z is unironically a door-opening topic in big portion of the black community, latin-american community, and portions of the middle east that are mildly friendly to foreigners(Dubai).


----------



## W00K #17 (Jan 9, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> To be fair, being able to talk about Dragon Ball Z is unironically a door-opening topic in big portion of the black community, latin-american community, and portions of the middle east that are mildly friendly to foreigners(Dubai).



Well yeah, dragonball z is one of the more socially acceptable anime, and really one of the only ones I've seen almost entirely. Most of my black friends are well versed in it, you are correct. 

The reason I think DBZ is more favorable to pseudo-normies like myself, is that it doesnt really focus on weird anime waifu relationship BS. 

I forget where I heard it, but I read once that DBZ is so mainstream because socially adjusted dudes dont day dream about maybe one day having a girlfriend, they day dream about being able to blow up planets. Very apt in my opinion.


----------



## lolwut (Jan 9, 2020)

Your twenties are the prime time to be out causing incidents you won't remember 'til the court-ordered therapy. Snort coke off a stripper's ass, kill that bum in the ally behind the Red Lobster with a broken bottle. Fistfight a cassowary. Don't bloom, _explode_. Violently.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jan 9, 2020)

Like others have already said, being a human encyclopedia is almost meaningless. Only thing it's good for is if you want to become a scientific researcher or an occultist, and then only in the area of your specialty. Also if you happen to have a hobby like Warhammer 40k and want to shoot shit endlessly about the fluff with other people in those circles. Otherwise being human encyclopedia is sure-fire way to get seen as creepy and boring, most likely both. Being a human encyclopedia about pop culture is not only useless, it's abuse of memory.

You also said that you don't like to hang around the people of your age as they feel too immature for your tastes. Might be so, but do understand that it's most likely because you have shit in the head, not because they would be somehow magically less mature than you. More likely it's that you're the immature one, especially as we're speaking about people who are over 20 here, not teens. Learn to swallow your pride and see people as they are, not as you imagine them to be.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 9, 2020)

While I think it's important to develop your interests while you're young that doesn't mean you have to have done so back as a teen or that once you've left school you no longer have a purpose for learning in your life. That seems to be a really common mindset that ends up holding people back as they get older. 20's are still very young, and you have lots of time to develop your skills and interests. Henri Matisse didn't start painting until he was like, 50*. You've got time, my dude!

Like other people are saying though, I wouldn't aspire to know EVERYTHING, just focus on things that genuinely interest you and that are enjoyable to learn. Hell, you mentioned board games, being a Board Game Guru would be neat. Hit up those game shop nights. Especially if they're got a Magic: The Gathering night. Nothing will make you feel like a mature, functioning, well-groomed, adult like being near Magic players.


*Edit: Upon a quick consultation with Google, this might actually be completly wrong but just pretend that I'm right.


----------



## Evilronald (Jan 9, 2020)

OP, it’s only too late when you’re dead. The longer you take to actually go ahead and do it, the less happy you’ll be. If you want to do it, commit and do it. Life is miserable when you do half measures.


----------



## MadStan (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes. It is true - you are trying to play catch-up.  But let me give you some advice, trying to stay ahead with information about subjects you don't give a shit about may make you more appealing to assholes that are around you that follow whatever stuff they do, but you'll lose interest.

Asia sounds easy...but it isn't. You'll get bored. My recommendation? Take lots of drugs and party while you can and get laid...but be weary of doing too many drugs and THEN getting laid, you can get fooled. Wait until you are 35 to figure it out. Men before the age of 35 frankly aren't ready for life.

P.S. never report a spiked drink.  Who in their right mind complains about free drugs?


----------



## queerape (Jan 23, 2020)

So much of being 26 is feeling really ahead at being behind.


----------



## Spatula (Jan 23, 2020)

Why was the concept of 'unique not like other girls beautiful individual' pushed so heavily onto millenials.
Every 90's kid worst nightmare is to *gasp* be ordinary!


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 26, 2020)

My suggestion: get a job. You will enjoy the experience. I am sorry but I don't see the value in knowing all this stuff about anime and being a human encyclopedia. I also don't grasp this Asian fetish, or this need to be different. Learn about the real world. Here is a suggestion: read the CIA world factbook. And get out of the house and meet people.

Go out and get an education and build your resume. That alone will make you unique, because nobody will have your exact same history and education and experience.  Get marketable skills. A guy in his mid 20s is in his prime of life. Why are you spending your time on pointless hobbies?


----------



## Érui (Jan 26, 2020)

You sound as though you are bored more than anything else and yet are planning to expand that insular environment which will increase the dissatisfaction and boredom 

Learn some real stuff.

Ride a horse
Get your HGV licence
Make stuff
Build a shed
Design a garden
Volunteer at a local charity

Not because you have to but because you can. 

You dont mention work, go do a job you would never have even considered. If you hate it, quit and try with something different. 


I'm presuming you are in America, why move to Asia? America is fecking huge! Move somewhere that is a completely  different environment you are used to.


----------

